# 

## romeok01

Gdyby kogoś interesował tani system automatyki domowej oparty na Rasberry Pi i oprogramowaniu Domoticz, to prowadzę bloga na ten temat, pod adresem -> https://projektpimalina2.blogspot.com/

Staram się opisywać wszystko w prosty i czytelny sposób, tak aby każdy poradził sobie sam z wykonaniem tego systemu.

Koszt zakupu Rasberry Pi, to około 175 zł za Rasberry Pi2B, jest to serce systemu, na którym pracuje całość.

RPi pracuje na oprogramowaniu Domoticz, instalację opisałem w tym poście -> https://projektpimalina2.blogspot.co...-domoticz.html

Systemem sterujemy z dowolnego miejsca na świecie z dostępem do internetu z przeglądarki internetowej.

Na telefon z androidem jest bezpłatna aplikacja Dromotica, a na tablet dobrze nadaje się aplikacja ImperiHome.

Możemy sterować zdalnie włączaniem oświetlenia po podłączeniu, bezpośrednio do Rpi przekaźników i zastosowaniu przełączników schodowych lub bezprzewodowo po zastosowaniu czujników MySensors.

Zapraszam do lektury  :smile:

----------


## xtea

Czy nie wisz może jak dodać dowolny sterownik PLC do Domoticza? Czy to się pisze jakieś sterowniki? W jakim języku?

----------


## dendrytus

> Czy nie wisz może jak dodać dowolny sterownik PLC do Domoticza? Czy to się pisze jakieś sterowniki? W jakim języku?


  A po co miałby dodawać PLC, skoro te dwa systemy są o całe lata świetlne od PLC, a w szczególności od chińskiego badziewia PLC2011XXX

----------


## xtea

> A po co miałby dodawać PLC, skoro te dwa systemy są o całe lata świetlne od PLC, a w szczególności od chińskiego badziewia PLC2011XXX


Ja nie pytam po co tylko w jaki sposób w Domoticzu dodać nowe urządzenie.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ja nie pytam po co tylko w jaki sposób w Domoticzu dodać nowe urządzenie.


 A poco ktoś maiłby podłączać PLC do domoticza, skoro domoticz robi to samo co ten twój PLC, tylko lepiej?
Pewnie trzeba wykorzystać te słynne biblioteki DLL i napisać sobie jakiś programik do komunikacji po LAN-ie.

----------


## romeok01

Wkrótce oferta gotowych bramek MySensors na wykonanych na profesjonalnej płytce -> http://projektpimalina.blogspot.com/...sensors-w.html

Oraz gotowe odbiorniki -> http://projektpimalina.blogspot.com/...mysensors.html

Na zamówienie mogę zaprogramować i dodać dowolny czujnik temperatury, wilgotności,światła itd..

Zapraszam do śledzenia bloga -> http://projektpimalina.blogspot.com/

----------


## kniazio

Panowie. Jak połączyć apke Imperihome z Domoticzem? Jaki system wybrac?

----------


## romeok01

Na jakim urządzeniu masz zainstalowany Domoticz? 
Instrukcja instalacji jest dole tej strony -> https://github.com/empierre/MyDomoAtHome

----------


## kniazio

Mam to na raspberry pi3
Czy musze doinstalowac cos jeszcze??
Czy oprocz Domoticz potrzebuje MyDomoAtHome?

----------


## romeok01

Masz tam opisane, co trzeba zrobić.
Najpierw instalujesz nodeJS ,a później resztę, tak jak jest opisane.
Po uruchomieniu powinno działać ImperiHome na tablecie lub telefonie.

----------


## romeok01

Ponieważ na stronie autora MyDomoAtHome i stronie Domoticz pojawia się problem z programem do obsługi ImperiHome, dodałem wpis na blogu jak poprawnie, to zainstalować -> http://projektpimalina.blogspot.com/...mperihome.html

----------


## romeok01

Film na Youtube jak można sterować i monitorować całym domem na Domoticz -> https://youtu.be/B4C7VseFEYY

----------


## romeok01

Nowe wpisy na blogu.

Test czujnika gazu, dymu i alkoholu -> http://projektpimalina.blogspot.com/...mysensors.html

Test czujnika jakości powietrza -> http://projektpimalina.blogspot.com/...powietrza.html

I zaległy wpis, tym razem coś na Arduino - system automatycznego nawadniania małej szklarni -> http://projektpimalina.blogspot.com/...klarni-na.html

----------


## byYoa

Nasza instalacja również oparta jest na Malinie i Domoticzu


https://youtu.be/ByIx9S1tWIU

Rdzeń systemu:
Malina z Domoticz'em

Sterowanie oświetleniem:
Przyciski dzwonkowe + przekaźniki SSR (moduły po 8x 2A) sterowane przez Arduino mega z przerobionymi bibliotekami od Mysensors - wszystko po kablach - nie radiowo

Sterowanie większym kalibrem niż oświecenie:
Osobne przekaźniki SSR o obciążalności np 40A - można pod to podpiąć np. żelazko bez radiatora na przekaźniku (stąd wybrałem taki duży).

Sterowanie Bramami (garażowa, wjazdowa itp.):
Rozwiązałem to za pomocą modyfikacji standardowego pilota wraz z esp.

Ogrzewanie:
Ogrzewaniem steruje mi skrypt LUA kontrolowany za pomocą termostatu w Domoticz oraz przełącznika wirtualnego (gdzie ustawiam sobie opcje w stylu "dzień/noc/poza domem itp.)
Podłogówką steruje za pomocą siłowników, a kaloryferami za pomocą głowic Dunfossa na z-wave (generalnie z-wave jest do dupy i należy go unikać jak ognia - max do czego się sprawdza to właśnie takie głowice - do niczego innego NIE POLECAM ale o tym napiszę innym razem). Wahania temperatur utrzymują się w przedziale 0,2 stopnia także 

Sterowanie Audio/TV:
Audio mam akurat firmy Marantz, więc da się taki amplituner elegancko kontrolować przez domoticza, łącznie z głośnością, ustawianiem poszczególnych stref, wejść/wyjść itp. Mam 2 strefy (salon, łazienka) i wszystko kontroluję bezpośrednio z domoticza.
TV mam na androidzie (a drugie z tv boxem androidowym), więc wszystko steruję za pomocą komórki lub pilota z żyroskopem, który działa jak myszka.

Alarm/kontrola ruchu itp.
Nie radzę tu stosowania tzw. multisensorów itp. Mogą kusić ze względu na stosunek ceny/wyglądu/teoretycznej bezproblemowości i plug and play. Otóż jest to badziew. Zarówno fibaro jak i aeon pełnią bardziej funkcje zabawki niż czegoś co ma mieć jakieś konkretne zastosowanie. Te czujniki się wieszają, przekłamują wartości, nie są wcale takie proste do zintegrowania - jest to spowodowane specyfiką samego protokołu z-wave jak i taniością wykonania. Są sprzedawane za 250zł tak więc koszt wykonania nie przekracza myślę 25zł... A jak wiadomo koszt skalibrowanego czujnika temperatury w chinach kosztuje +- 25zł... (nie mówię tu o nieskalibrowanych DHT22 czy 11, które są oczywiście tańsze). Dlatego dużo lepiej zmontować sobie samemu taki multisensor na bazie chociażby ESP i czujnika ruchu BOSCH'a - ja tak zrobiłem i działa to rewelacyjnie.
Monitoring rozwiązałem za pomocą kamer ip, a jako rejestrator serwer synology NAS. Działa to wszystko bardzo ok (mowa o NAS, bo same kamery to kolejna przeprawa)

Dodatkowe rzeczy, które mam w instalacji i cieszą  :
-Automatyczne zamykanie zaworów wody w przypadku wykrycia zalania
- Kilka scenariuszy (np. automatyczne włączenie/wyłączenie głośników w przypadku włączenia/wyłączenia komputera, powiadamianie o aktywności w domu jeśli system nie wykryje wewnątrz żadnego z domowników - nawet jeśli alarm nie jest uzbrojony, czy chociażby automatyczne włączenie światełek małej mocy w drodze do łazienki w nocy... 
Całość sterowana oczywiście zdalnie z telefonu logując się po VPN. Domem można sterować za pomocą www domoticza lub aplikacji ImperiHome. Tam też wstawione są kamery z monitoringu.

CO JESZCZE DO ZROBIENIA:

- Stacja pogodowa  Obecnie kompletuje części. Będzie bazować na ESP wraz z czujnikami temp. wilgotności, ilości pyłów zawieszonych, uv i oświetlenia. Całość zasilana przez panel słoneczny. Obudowę wydrukuje na drukarce 3d według jednego z popularniejszych projektów na Thingiverse.

- Sterowanie żaluzjami. Nie mam na razie pomysłu jak się tym zająć, żeby to ładnie wyglądało 
Na pewno jeszcze dużo rzeczy pominąłem. Jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany jak działają poszczególne elementy i jak się sprawdzają na dłuższą metę i dlaczego tak, a nie inaczej, to chętnie napiszę.

----------


## MACCAN

Ze swojej strony dodam że domoticz świetnie dogaduje się z Satelem Integra również z temperaturami i roletami. U mnie działa na satelu 80 czujników na wejściach i 60 urządzeń na wyjściach. U mnie na ten moment Rolety sa bezobsługowe  :smile:  ale mające możliwość sterowania z panela TSG, tabletu i klamki w oknach w zależności od pory i zdarzenia. 
Mam zintegrowany sterownik pieca na ekogroszek  Recalart Multifun z czujnikiem żaru - jak ktoś musi mieć węglowy to polecam to rozwiązanie.
 Sterowanie głowicami grzejników mam po wifi. Przez ostatnie 2 miesiące testowałem switche 230V blebox i działa to bardzo stabilnie wiec podjąłem decyzję że montuje na wszystkie grzejniki ale w wersji 24V. 
  Oświetleniem u mnie zarządzają dimmery i switche (blebox.eu) - od 2 lat bez żadnych zwiech i awarii. Może raz jedno urzadzenie  jak elektrownia sobie przez pół dnia dyskotekę u nas robiła. Do tego jest to taka inteligencja rozproszona wiec w przypadku awarii domoticza działa standardowo z wyłącznika.
W tym tygodniu podłączam kolejnych kilkanaście urządzeń MySensors. Dotychczas mam ich kilka DHT22 + DS18B20 + czujnik poziomu węgla w zasobniku i tylko z Ds18B20 zanotowałem małe problemy - od czasu do czasu nie wysyłają danych. Potem wraca do normy. Zobaczymy czy zmiana softu coś pomoże. 
Do sterowania tanimi urzadzniami 433Mh używam RFLink . Miało byc tylko do zabawy a okazuje się ze rewelacyjnie się sprawdza. Również chińskie piry i kontraktony zasilane bateriami działają bardzo dobrze (używam ich do zabezpieczenia szaf i szafek z rzeczami osobistymi, drzwi wewnętrznych itp. Zobaczymy jak długo wytrzymają na bateriach.  
Wizualizacja i sterowanie oczywiście Imperihome.
Do dzisiaj podałczone ponad 400 urzadzeń/odczytów i domoticz daje radę choć raz przez nadmierną zabawę musiałem postawić system od nowa. (czyt z obrazu karty i kopi danych) - 10 min pracy. 
Cały czas zastanawiam się nad kamerami IP co wybrać - byYoa czy masz coś przetestowanego? Mam w sumie podłączoną jakaś kamerę EURA 1,3mpix - działa z małymi zwiechami - podłączyłem do za słabego zasilacza. 
Do sterowania roletami proponuje rollershutter od blebox. Działają zdecydowanie pewniej niż z-wave. Nie wiem czy są już zintegrowane - jesli nie to w najbizszym czasie pewnie będą. 
Bardzo chętnie wysłucham o wszystkich twoich pomysłach i rozwiązaniach. Tez mam sporo zrobione ale w sumie nic odkrywczego o czym internet by nie pisał.

----------


## [email protected]_

Takiego czegoś właśnie szukam!
Chcę opomiarować swoją pompę ciepła - temp. zasilania, powrotu, zużycie energii elektr., temp. zewnętrzna, wilgotność itd. i z tego co powoli czytam, to to wszystko bez problemu da się odczytać przy pomocy Domoticz + ImperiHome na iOS (iPhone/iPad).
Wiadomo, że zacząć muszę od zakupienia Raspberry PI. A gdzie najlepiej kupować wszelakie czujniki? Czym czytać zużytą en. elektr.?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## romeok01

Energię elektryczną można mierzyć czujnikiem światła na LM393, liczy on mignięcia diody w nowych licznikach energii elektrycznej, jest to opisane na stronie MySensors:
https://www.mysensors.org/build/pulse_power

Ja czujniki kupuje w sklepach Telmal, Propox lub na Allegro.

----------


## [email protected]_

Super, dzięki za info  :wink:

----------


## piotr1982

Witam forumowiczów
Od 2 lat mieszkam w nowym domu i tyle również zastanawiam się na inteligentnym systemem i w końcu trafiłem tutaj.
Elektryka jest poprowadzona tak, że wszystkie przewody od wyłączników prowadzone są do rozdzielni gdzie są połączone (nie ma puszek połączeniowych w ścianach), dodatkowo do każdego miejsca gdzie są puszki na wyłączniki poprowadzony jest równolegle przewód 4 żyłowy KNX.
Skrętka komputerowa jest poprowadzona do miejsc przewidzianych na telewizor.
Chciałbym w każdym pomieszczeniu najlepiej z miejsca gdzie są wyłączniki czytać temperaturę do sterowania siłownikami od podłogówki oraz ogrzewania ściennego oraz sterować oświetleniem. Proszę o jakieś sugestie od czego zacząć. Pozdrawiam

----------


## piotr1982

Zastanawia mnie czy przewód KNX posłuży jako szyna danych czy będę musiał korzystać z przewodów 3*1,5 od zwykłych wyłączników?

----------


## romeok01

Nowy wpis na moim blogu, tym razem o komunikacji przewodowej MySensors na RS485 
http://projektpimalina.blogspot.com/...owa-rs485.html

----------


## morelowy

Witam,

Chciałem się podpytać jak rozwiązaliście u siebie kwestię regulacji temperatury w pokojach.
Jestem na etapie elektryki, do każdego pokoju podciągam skrętkę pod regulator temperatury.
Ogrzewanie będzie głównie podłogowe.
Zastanawiam się jakie dać regulatory aby można było sterować zarówno z panelu pokojowego jak i z aplikacji domoticz.
Są jakieś gotowe rozwiązania np Danfoss link ale dość drogie ( z tego co pamiętam działa chyba na z-Wawe).

Może by zastosować takie regulatory ze znanego chińskiego portalu SML-1000GB po 32$ z możliwością sterowania po Modbus RTU lub RS485.

----------


## Sasza31

Jak dla mnie ten temat jest także jak najbardziej na czasie, bo jednak chciałabym postawić na taką ofertę jak System Inteligentnego Domu  :spam:   Może ktoś z Was już się z nim zetknął moderowano? Czytałam nieco na temat tego rozwiązania i okazuje się, że pozwala na sterowanie roletami, ogrzewaniem, bramami, czy też klimatyzacją i powiem szczerze, że tak najbardziej interesują mnie dwie pierwsze opcje. Póki mieszkałam w starym domu i często wyjeżdżam w ramach pracy, wracając zimą w nocy, no nie było za przyjemnie. Dlatego tak sobie pomyślałam, czy nie byłoby dobrym pomysłem wybranie takiego systemu, zwłaszcza, że można go obsługiwać przy wykorzystaniu aplikacji na Androidzie. Możecie mi coś doradzić w tej kwesti, bądź też zaproponować podobne rozwiązanie? Będę bardzo zobowiązana.

----------


## jmadejek

Witam wszystkich

Kupiłem dom wolnostojący z centralą alarmową Satela (chyba CA-10, 8 czujek przewodowych) , którą chcę wymienić na Integrę, właśnie robię tam mały remont i chciałbym wprowadzić trochę automatyki domowej. Najlepiej na Raspberry Pi + Satel Integra

Co chciałbym zrobić
-rolety + sterowanie
-kamery IP + macierz NAS
-sterowanie ogrzewaniem (sterowanie kaloryferami + podłogówką + piec na ekogroszek)
-sterowanie bramą + domofon

w przyszłości
-sterowanie oświetleniem zewnętrznym
-stacja pogodowa
-system nawadniania

Chciałbym zapytać,jakie kable mam pociągnąć od rolet do centrum sterowania, żeby  to wszystko spiąć i w przyszłości sterować?
Chcę przenieść centralę Satela w inne miejsce, czy kable od czujek można przedłużać - jakie to są kable?
Jaką dokładnie płytę Satela powinienem kupić? Zastanawiam się nad INTEGRA 128-WRL

----------


## wroLED

Podepnę się pod temat kolegi. 
Na naszym kanale YouTube prezentujemy moduły które można w łatwy sposób sparować z systemem domoticz i sterować m.in oświetleniem, bramami garażowymi, roletami itd. 
Zapraszam wszystkich https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjeQ...NomSvC&index=8

----------


## MACCAN

> Podepnę się pod temat kolegi. 
> Na naszym kanale YouTube prezentujemy moduły które można w łatwy sposób sparować z systemem domoticz i sterować m.in oświetleniem, bramami garażowymi, roletami itd. 
> Zapraszam wszystkich https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjeQ...NomSvC&index=8


Jak to zrobić?  :smile:

----------


## JanWerbinski

Jestem na etapie dziurawienia ścian i prowadzenia nowych kabli. Jakie kable przygotować i skąd dokąd żeby podłączyć Domoticz do: Satela, fotowoltaiki, stacji pogodowej oferującej surowe dane przez LAN lub internet, internetu, sterowania domem itp.
Z Satelem to się łączy zwykłym kablem do alarmów przez wejścia i wyjścia czy jakoś inaczej? RS485, LAN?
Co doprowadzić do rozdzielnicy elektrycznej? Domoticz będzie sterował obwodami przez wejścia do Satela czy przekaźniki bezpośrednio? Rolety do INT-ORS czy inaczej? Jakimi przewodami i jakie sensory? Wszędzie są funkcje i bajery ale niewiele informacji o okablowaniu.

----------


## PiterBo

No temat jakiego szukałem. 
Na chwilę obecną mam zamiar zrobić tylko instalację opartą na pomiarach temperatur: 
w rekuperacji i GGWC oraz dodatkowo kotłownię..Temat fajny a w miarę zdobywania umiejętności fajnie by było wpinać się w niektóre urządzenia np móc sterować rekuperacją zdalnie czy chociażby sterowaniem podłogowym. ale to wszystko za jakiś czas.

----------


## PiterBo

Nie wiem czy trochę pomogę, ale zacząłem przeglądać dokumentacją techniczną za pomocą sterowniki HPM da się w pełni sterować pompą i odczytywać wszystkie parametry nawet przez internet. 

Jest opisane gdzie trzeba się w pIąć w PCB pompy Ciepła.
https://www.panasonicproclub.com/upl...BInstIB_en.pdf 
Może ktoś podejmie się próby odczytów i komunikacji.

----------


## PiterBo

Znalazłem Opisane podłączenie i  kodowanie po RS232 Rj45 jednostki rekuperatora Zehnder 350 Luxe
Może komuś się przyda

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Ey...xrp-L1bSwJY4fu

----------


## romeok01

Zapraszam do śledzenia mojego bloga o budowie własnej automatyki domowej, co jakiś czas pojawiają się nowe wpisy.
Jeden z ostatnich wpisów o wykorzystaniu modułu ESP.
https://projektpimalina.blogspot.com...-domoticz.html

----------

